# Another Kindle Cover from Etsy EDIT: WTS



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello everyone! I finally received my Kindle on Christmas day, and have been reading almost non-stop since then . I just wanted to show photos of my kindle cover I got from this shop on etsy:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/hobop

I am very impressed with it. You can choose your own fabric, which is fun to customize your kindle. Here are photos

















I was worried about the elastic holding it at first, but it is very secure. She also makes them with the option of velcro, but I wasn't interested in sticking velcro goo on my kindle.

EDIT: Now for sale, 20 shipped (New is 29.99 plus shipping) Still in new condition, I just don't need a collection of cases


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Very lovely cover!  Yeah for your find!!!


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

really nice looking cover!  I like those colors together.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

that looks great! nice and neat


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really like your cover.  
Thank you for posting pics.
deb


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## domesticdork (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome! I've been stalking her shop! I plan on getting one from her when I have the money {just spent all my money on the Kindle} and when I can pick a fabric! It's SO hard to choose!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.  Yours is very pretty!


----------



## prekspeteach (Dec 29, 2009)

I just ordered a cover from her and she is awesome to work with so far!  I found the fabric I wanted on ebay and she purchased it and did not charge any extra for the custom fabric....Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, she sounds awesome!!  I was led to her site by someone on the Amazon Kindle Community and I'm drooling over some of her cases.  I have a cover, which now looks very boring in comparison, but I want to get a case.  I'm becoming a bit obsessive about all the Kindle "clothes" I want.  Who has time to use the Kindle with all the shopping to be done for it!!??


----------



## jenshae (Dec 28, 2009)

I just ordered one too!! this is my fabric http://www.craftersvision.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=01-01-0007-07-13-35R cant wait to get it!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are super cute!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

That is so cute!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

This is now for sale in the Sale/Barter section if anyone is interested!


----------



## HomeDiva (Dec 23, 2009)

I love esty.com!  I do a "Kindle" search weekly to check out all of the new stuff.    I purchased a beautiful bad from Elizabeth Davis last week and I love it!!


----------

